# Need to find a person to teach me how to drive



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont really need anyone to teach me at this piont. I just need someone willing to sit in the passenger seat so I can drive around and practice. Family is out of the question and the other three people who were teaching me basically quit becuase they got busy with work and other life activitys and legally since I only got a permit I have to drive with someone who is 18 in the car.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Arent you over 18? Surely there must be driving instructor's around in your area. What about white pages? you can find them in there somewhere


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Do you really want people to google "driving instructor in (your area)"? Why not quit making pointless threads that could be solved in less time that it takes you to write them?


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Skeletalz said:


> Do you really want people to google "driving instructor in (your area)"? Why not quit making pointless threads that could be solved in less time that it takes you to write them?


For a second there i thought that was directed at me oops.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Psychological Euphoria said:


> Arent you over 18? Surely there must be driving instructor's around in your area. What about white pages? you can find them in there somewhere


I meant someone cheaper then driving instructor.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I meant someone cheaper then driving instructor.


Just save some money jesus fuck


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

You could try asking a priest or something like that. They are pretty nice.

If not then You're pretty much screwed.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

But but perfection needs no teacher:shocked:

How about putting out a craigslist ad offering transportation for licensed drivers in order to get experience, that would be cheap, and you may be able to get gas money too.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

ShatteredHeart said:


> But but perfection needs no teacher:shocked:
> 
> How about putting out a craigslist ad offering transportation for licensed drivers in order to get experience, that would be cheap, and you may be able to get gas money too.


This is a briliant idea far better than my garbage but somewhat sarcastic suggestion.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> How about putting out a craigslist ad offering transportation for licensed drivers in order to get experience, that would be cheap, and you may be able to get gas money too.


Highly unlikely to get any responses, might get kidnapped or murdered though so it depends on what youre looking for


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Highly unlikely to get any responses, might get kidnapped or murdered though so it depends on what youre looking for


Actually, my brother did this, he got mostly older folks that were disabled or lonely and needed someone to talk to.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Actually, my brother did this, he got mostly older folks that were disabled or lonely and needed someone to talk to.


Extremely creepy and unpleasant but I guess it could work

Still so triggered how this guy is such a cheapskate


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Extremely creepy and unpleasant but I guess it could work
> 
> Still so triggered how this guy is such a cheapskate


Being broke and being cheap are very different things. Limited resources often require creative solutions. Try being less judgemental and you won't get triggered. Your high horse has broken legs.


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

Good suggestions. If you're worried about the sorts of people you would pick up, maybe ask if you could carpool with someone you know to work/school or tag along when they're running errands.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Hulie said:


> Good suggestions. If you're worried about the sorts of people you would pick up, maybe ask if you could carpool with someone you know to work/school or tag along when they're running errands.


I don't need carpool, I trying get my license.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Psychological Euphoria said:


> This is a briliant idea far better than my garbage but somewhat sarcastic suggestion.


i still liked your idea, and sad that i'm not a local priest.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Being broke and being cheap are very different things. Limited resources often require creative solutions. Try being less judgemental and you won't get triggered. Your high horse has broken legs.


Why not look at the pros/cons of having a random person next to you who has most definitely forgotten pretty much all of the actual laws of the road beyond not crashing, or a teacher who knows exactly what you will face on the test and can train you to be ready for it? 

If you have such limited resources that you cant save the few hundred for some driving lessons then how will you pay for a car? Fuel is always too expensive and maintenance will easily cost the same amount and more than those few lessons, especially if you happen to use your limited resources on a 500 dollar shitbox and cant fix it yourself.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Why not look at the pros/cons of having a random person next to you who has most definitely forgotten pretty much all of the actual laws of the road beyond not crashing, or a teacher who knows exactly what you will face on the test and can train you to be ready for it?
> 
> If you have such limited resources that you cant save the few hundred for some driving lessons then how will you pay for a car? Fuel is always too expensive and maintenance will easily cost the same amount and more than those few lessons, especially if you happen to use your limited resources on a 500 dollar shitbox and cant fix it yourself.


The OP stated that he didn't need lessons, just seat time. Paying unnecessarily for that would further hinder his chances of purchasing and maintaining a vehicle. We do not know his finances and to assume that it would be so easy to save money lacks empathy. If you can not or won't offer solutions, what are you doing here?


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> The OP stated that he didn't need lessons, just seat time.


Thats his opinion, I would have without question taken my licence after my 5th, 10th or 15th lesson if it was offered to me but that is not the case. OP needs to pass a test and having even some input from an instructor of how good of a driver he is is more valuable than "seat time".



ShatteredHeart said:


> Paying unnecessarily for that would further hinder his chances of purchasing and maintaining a vehicle. We do not know his finances and to assume that it would be so easy to save money lacks empathy.


Oh so now we have decided that it is unnecessary? Based on what? All it takes time to get more money, you trade your life for money, wow now that we solved that could we move on


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Thats his opinion, I would have without question taken my licence after my 5th, 10th or 15th lesson if it was offered to me but that is not the case. OP needs to pass a test and having even some input from an instructor of how good of a driver he is is more valuable than "seat time".


That is *your* opinion, I had zero lessons and passed my test first try. My experience was driving in a field only. 



> Oh so now we have decided that it is unnecessary? Based on what? All it takes time to get more money, you trade your life for money, wow now that we solved that could we move on


The OP has decided it was unnecessary. I'm sure he is a better judge of his ability than 2 people bitching at one another on the internet. As for money, congratulations, you just solved unemployment. Here is your Nobel Prize!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> I thought this would have been solved, seems like there is still some heated banter.


I found someone to teach me, I now dont have a car for driver test. So at this piont I just going to give up.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> I found someone to teach me, I now dont have a car for driver test. So at this piont I just going to give up.


Oh wow that is unlucky . You know what you should steal your parents car, they love you they will surely understand.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> Oh wow that is unlucky . You know what you should steal your parents car, they love you they will surely understand.


Well I cant since they have to give me the stupid insurance forms in order to take the test, as well as put my name on the car as the allowed driver. Since the DMV has to make shit difficult! My parents also think getting a liscense is stupid.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Well I can't since they have to give me the stupid insurance forms in order to take the test, as well as put my name on the car as the allowed driver. Since the DMV has to make shit difficult! My parents also think getting a license is stupid.


Do you have any money? who was the person that can teach you, Are they a good friend? Perhaps they can lend you a car to use? lol, why would they think it is stupid? Most parents I know would think it would be a necessity. 

Are you actually keen on driving? Do you feel like your going to need it?


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

Your parents don't see the need for you to get your license? That sucks. Quite weird as well; most people want their kids to drive.

I don't know what area you live in (so the rules may be different), but when I went for my test, I did it in my driving instructor's car. Maybe see if you can hire an instructor so that you can use their car. I know it costs money, but it would be less expensive than trying to buy your own car if you can't find someone to put you on their insurance.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> Do you have any money? who was the person that can teach you, Are they a good friend? Perhaps they can lend you a car to use? lol, why would they think it is stupid? Most parents I know would think it would be a necessity.
> 
> Are you actually keen on driving? Do you feel like your going to need it?


That wont work no. Also again they would have to put me on the insurance and then I would also need someone drive me to the DMV since I cant legally drive by myself with JUST A PERMIT.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Shinsei said:


> Do you have any money? who was the person that can teach you, Are they a good friend? Perhaps they can lend you a car to use? lol, why would they think it is stupid? Most parents I know would think it would be a necessity.
> 
> Are you actually keen on driving? Do you feel like your going to need it?


I tried getting a job at 16-18 and I was told everyday about why I was a horrible person for doing that. At 18 I was offered a job in fast food by a teacher of mine gave everyone in class an option to work as she had connections to the company. My parents said it was too far into town and that I couldnt do it. So.. This isnt a new trend. I ended up later getting a Job at 19 at a store at a local thrift store.


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

Your parents seem... supportive.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Why don't your parents approve of you getting a license? In a place like america, I thought that would be considered a rite of passage.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

aus2020 said:


> why don't your parents approve of you getting a license? In a place like america, i thought that would be considered a rite of passage.


its not!


----------

